
FontBase 2.3 – Glyphs are here - DominikLevitsky
https://fontba.se/updates
======
DominikLevitsky
What's new:

Glyphs support: now you can view and copy any glyph of any font on the
specimen page. Minimize to tray support. New improved interface with sexy
black sidebar. CPU improvements: now consumes almost none. New single fonder
structure, much like Dropbox. New settings page.

Will be happy to answer any questions!

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.htmlh](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.htmlh)

